# I got my BFP!!!



## Sarah81

We've only been TTC since March. I haven't had a period since February - all :bfn: up until last Friday when I had a sudden feeling! I knew if I did a test it would be positive and..sure enough.. :bfp: :happydance: I did another one on Saturday with FMU just to make sure!! Should be due end of November!! We're so happy!! Good luck to everyone TTC - it will happen!! 
:dust: for everyone!!


----------



## Chellebelle

congratulations!! :happydance: have a wonderful 9 months!! :hug:


----------



## yaya

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: Wishing u a happy & healthy nine months!!:happydance:

xx yaya


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations on your:bfp: x


----------



## Samo

Congratulations!! Have a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Lu28

Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Snowdrop

Congratulations!!! x


----------



## babezone

congrats hun x x x x


----------



## avistar

great news! congrats!


----------



## lynz

congrats on your :bfp::hug:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! Hope you have a H&H 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## mama2connor

Congratulations, have a happy and healthy 9 months!! :)


----------



## dannigizmo

Lovely News!! Congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## tansey

Congratulations!


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x


----------



## Tishimouse

Sending you my CONGRATULATIONS. And wishing you a happy and healthy nine months with a cute bundle of joy at the end.

:hug:


----------



## nellis10

Wonderful News!!! Many congratulations!!!:happydance:


----------



## ger

congratulaions:happydance:


----------



## UKMummy

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Dee_H

Congratulations!!!:happydance:


----------



## _Alice_

wow, congratulations x


----------



## biteable

wayhey hope you have a happy and healthy 9mths see you in 1st tri


----------



## carmen

congratulations :happydance:


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Lovely news, congratulations to you,
x


----------



## Farie

*Congrats*

:bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Ann-Marie

:hug: Congratulations. :hug:


----------



## Sarah81

Thanks everyone for the kind words!! I'm so excited!! I've got a little bump and everything!! :happydance:

:hug: for everyone ttc, already pregnant..and to all you yummy mummy's!! xxxx


----------



## Jayne

Congrats! :D


----------



## Rumpskin

Belated congrats on your news xxx


----------



## _Alice_

Wow, so lucky, congratulations xx


----------



## XKatX

Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## Donna79x

Congratulations Hun xxx

:happydance::happydance: :bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hoping

Many congratulations on your BFP!!! :bfp:


----------



## Gemma2102

congratulations hun xx


----------



## ladycampbell

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Tam

Congratulations! x


----------



## elm

CONGRATULATIONS!

Hope you have a wonderful pregnancy x


----------

